# subclass 189 extension question



## freegg (May 14, 2013)

Hi

My 189 visa expires in May 2017, initially granted in May 2012. I only managed to stay in AUS for a few weeks combined since my visa's initial date because business reasons. And I understand you need to spend 2 years within the 5 to have it extended for another 5 years. But I was told this 2 year period does not need to fall within the 5 year visa period. For example, I was told I can arrive at AUS in April 2017 and as long as I do not go out of the country again, when I reach 2 years since then, I can still apply for extension. Is this true?


----------



## idreamofoz (Oct 8, 2014)

freegg said:


> Hi
> 
> My 189 visa expires in May 2017, initially granted in May 2012. I only managed to stay in AUS for a few weeks combined since my visa's initial date because business reasons. And I understand you need to spend 2 years within the 5 to have it extended for another 5 years. But I was told this 2 year period does not need to fall within the 5 year visa period. For example, I was told I can arrive at AUS in April 2017 and as long as I do not go out of the country again, when I reach 2 years since then, I can still apply for extension. Is this true?


Yes it is true. As long you enter Oz before visa expiry, you can stay there indefinitely. Nobody will ask you to leave the country but as soon as you step out, then you would be required to furnish a Resident Return Visa to re-enter which I think would need a 2 year minimum stay. 

Seniors: Correct me if I am wrong here.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Spending 2 years will get you a 5 year RRV. 

You can also get shorter RRV for 1 year, depending on your ties to Australia and if you have been in Australia for at least 1 day in the last 5 years on PR. This is evaluated on a case by case basis. Difficult unless you have a full time employment or Australian partner.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Australian PR doesn't need extension, you need a Resident Return Visa to re enter only if you exit Australia after expiry of your PR. You have to show strong ties with Australia to get RRV.

Girl Aussie



freegg said:


> Hi
> 
> My 189 visa expires in May 2017, initially granted in May 2012. I only managed to stay in AUS for a few weeks combined since my visa's initial date because business reasons. And I understand you need to spend 2 years within the 5 to have it extended for another 5 years. But I was told this 2 year period does not need to fall within the 5 year visa period. For example, I was told I can arrive at AUS in April 2017 and as long as I do not go out of the country again, when I reach 2 years since then, I can still apply for extension. Is this true?


----------



## freegg (May 14, 2013)

If somehow I am unable to come back before the visa expires, does that mean I need to face a reapplication process for the same visa. In that case, can I use the same documents from my first application? I think I still get enough points and other than the waiting time, I do not see anything that should be concerned? Is that correct?

many thanks


----------



## Confused Pom (Dec 17, 2014)

freegg said:


> If somehow I am unable to come back before the visa expires, does that mean I need to face a reapplication process for the same visa. In that case, can I use the same documents from my first application? I think I still get enough points and other than the waiting time, I do not see anything that should be concerned? Is that correct?
> 
> many thanks


Yes you will need to reapply. No you cant use the same docs as the skills assessment and IELTS if you did it wont be valid. New meds and police check etc.

I guess it will be ok if your job is still on the skills list by then , you still have enough points you don't have any new health probs by then etc. Visa fees have gone up. Some skills assessment authorities have changed their criteria and raised fees (not sure who yours is) so all will be different now.

Might be worth looks at everything again see what is required in case you don't go. One thing to note is the skilled migrant process varies slightly every year so nobody can guarantee you will still qualify for the visa in 2 years time.


----------

